# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Wealth?

## Traveler

What is wealth?

----------


## mickamark

a great quantity or store of money, valuable possessions, property, or other riches: the wealth of a city.
2.
an abundance or profusion of anything; plentiful amount: a wealth of imagery.
3.
Economics .
a.
all things that have a monetary or exchange value.
b.
anything that has utility and is capable of being appropriated or exchanged. 
Economically, you can think of a startup as a way to compress your whole working life into a few years. Instead of working at a low intensity for forty years, you work as hard as you possibly can for four. This pays especially well in technology, where you earn a premium for working fast.

----------


## princeli

The Proposition

Economically, you can think of a startup as a way to compress your whole working life into a few years. Instead of working at a low intensity for forty years, you work as hard as you possibly can for four. This pays especially well in technology, where you earn a premium for working fast.

----------


## hotelmymood

I had a bad experience .... trip in mid-August from Eypt to Greece, without air conditioning and all with different sounds can be heard when they fly.

----------


## kevinjames67

Economically, you can think of a startup as a way to compress your whole working life into a few years. Instead of working at a low intensity for forty years, you work as hard as you possibly can for four. This pays especially well in technology, where you earn a premium for working fast.

----------


## hughmitchem

Well wealth is not only consider as money, cars, ornaments, bond, shares but also consider as land, property as per taxation law. Investment in property is  good when you have lots of money so for saving long term you can invest in property.

----------


## CliveZoe

Weather play an important role in transporting and traveling. While transporting the main this is to take care of the goods so that goods did not get damages. Transporting from one place to other sometime be risk but various measures were taken to avoid risks to make transportation  effective.

----------


## mikehussy

Some definition of wealth
1. Abundance of  valuable matrial possessions or resources.
2. Abundant supply: profusion
3. All property that has a money value or an exchangeable value
4. all material objects that have economic utility; especially: the stock of useful goods having economic value in existence any one time.

----------


## davidsmith36

Financially, you can think about a startup as an approach to pack your entire working life into a couple of years. Rather than working at a low power for a long time, you function as hard as you can for four. This pays particularly well in innovation, where you acquire a premium for working quick.

----------

